# Here's a good test



## txbeeguy (Jan 9, 2003)

Here's a great honey tasting test (even for 'old timers' to try): 

Now, you have to do it exactly in this order. If you reverse the tasting order, nothing bad will happen, you just won't get the impact I want you to experience. 

Two sample sources are needed: 
1) your honey, and 
2) store bought honey (the generic, mass produced type, available in any grocery store). 

Now take about half a teaspoon in the same order: First, taste your honey, followed by the store bought honey. 

Report your results back here!
--
...would be described as a "metallic" taste, or what?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't had any store bought honey in my house for 30 years. But I occasionaly seem to get some from Popeye's chicken or whatever. I'll try to remember to get a packet next time and try it.


----------



## beekeeper39 (Mar 8, 2004)

Store bought honey tastes metallic either way you do it. Gross.


----------

